# Arc Fault Metal Conduit / Armor Requirement



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm on the 2011 NEC.
210.12(A) says that if I want to use an AFCI receptacle down stream from a standard circuit breaker, to protect the branch, then I must have metal conduit or metal armored cable between the panel and the 1st receptacle on the branch and then the AFCI receptacle is installed in this particular outlet.

How about if I want to protect one outlet only that is not the first outlet? Does this metal conduit / armored cable rule still apply?

Is the metal conduit / armored cable rule obsolete due to new AFCI receptacles on the market?

Looking at Leviton instructions for the AFCI recptacle, I don't see the metal conduit / armor cable requirement.

The Leviton installation manual makes installation look identical to GFCI.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

swimmer said:


> I'm on the 2011 NEC.
> 210.12(A) says that if I want to use an AFCI receptacle down stream from a standard circuit breaker, to protect the branch, then I must have metal conduit or metal armored cable between the panel and the 1st receptacle on the branch and then the AFCI receptacle is installed in this particular outlet.
> 
> How about if I want to protect one outlet only that is not the first outlet? Does this metal conduit / armored cable rule still apply?
> ...





> 210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
> •
> (A) Dwelling Units. All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter, combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.
> Informational Note No. 1:  For information on types of arc-fault circuit interrupters, see UL 1699-1999, Standard for Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupters.
> ...



It looks like you need an AFCI receptacle at the first outlet, if the circuit is in a metal raceway.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

A requirement of 10,000 hours of field experience working under the direction of a master electrician should be the minimum for a seat at the CMP panels. Too many neck tie wearers have gotten into the mix.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

We just adopted a similar rule for the Canadian code. the purpose of the extra protection on the home run is because in principle we want the entire circuit to be protected but a combination AFCI (outlet type) does not protect the home run from parallel arc faults. The benefit of AFCI receptacles is they also protect the cord plugged into them.

I expect that in a refit we will see the first receptacle right beside the panel and the rest of the circuit in Romex.

If you only want to protect the middle outlet then this method would not work as the AFCI must be the first outlet in the circuit and the wiring method on the home run would need to be extra protected. Of course an AFCI breaker also works.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

If you use an AFCI circuit breaker you don't have to run that armored cable and if you use all AFCI type recepticles you don't have to. That rule was only if you wanted one AFCI to protect outlets on its load side. Besides with the new cost of arc fault protection and tamper resistant outlets its better to just use the breaker. I believe Mshea covered that above. I don't know why they wanted that rule, I really hate armored cable, if its pulled wrong and unwinds (the armor jacket) the whole run needs to be replaced. Armored cable with the aluminum bonding wrap I always liked because I think the spiral is tighter, type MC comes apart easy but has a full size ground run with it. Whats the standard these days anyway? What are contractors your area doing? Using breakers or all outlets? I haven't seen a new home go up in a long long time. Its all been small stuff, many PV jobs and some pools. I don't believe the construction industry recovered but I guess its location. NJ/PA I see no difference since 2011, guys are struggling.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Arc Fart Choke Interupter

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

